
Can't tell if a CEO is dodging questions? An AI startup has raised $18M to help - hhs
https://www.builtinnyc.com/2019/04/15/amenity-analytics-raises-18m
======
Porthos9K
Asking if a CEO is dodging questions is like asking if your representatives in
Congress are lying. The answer is almost always (as in five nines) YES.

You don't need an AI to help determine if a CEO is dodging questions. Only
pathologically honest CEOs give honest answers to every question put to them,
and such idealists are quickly weeded out because dodging questions is one of
the core functions of the CEO.

